# Are Colnago in the Tour de France this year ??



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

I can't see a Colnago bike in the Tour this year. Bloody shame, the EPS should be raced!


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

*No.*

Trek, Cervelo, Specialized, Cannondale, BH, Giant, Pinarello, Kuota, Wilier, Ridley, Canyon, La Pierre...

I am not aware of any others.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Bloody shame


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

El Guapo said:


> Trek, Cervelo, Specialized, Cannondale, BH, Giant, Pinarello, Kuota, Wilier, Ridley, Canyon, La Pierre...
> 
> I am not aware of any others.


Milram on Focus. 

It is weird not to see Colnagos in the peloton


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

It would of been a great opportunity to show-case the new EPS!


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

El Guapo said:


> Trek, Cervelo, Specialized, Cannondale, BH, Giant, Pinarello, Kuota, Wilier, Ridley, Canyon, La Pierre...
> 
> I am not aware of any others.


and Time.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

Felt...the Garmin team...


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Is Euskaltel still on Orbea?


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

El Guapo said:


> Trek, Cervelo, Specialized, Cannondale, BH, Giant, Pinarello, Kuota, Wilier, Ridley, Canyon, La Pierre...
> 
> I am not aware of any others.


In addition to the others mentioned in this thread, you also missed: Scott (Columbia), Look (Cofidis), and Koga (Skil).

Like Colnago, Kuota is not being ridden in the 09 TdF.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

ElvisMerckx said:


> In addition to the others mentioned in this thread, you also missed: Scott (Columbia), Look (Cofidis), and Koga (Skil).
> 
> Like Colnago, Kuota is not being ridden in the 09 TdF.


Kuota is in 09 Tour.
Agritubel is on it.


----------



## halfnhalf (Apr 16, 2006)

Isn't Team BBox on Time??


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Ah....just thinking...the EPS was show cased last year with Erik Zabel!


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Too expensive ? These teams have to pay something for their bikes or are they completely free ?


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

..................


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

It's all about money.... Giant usurped Colnago with a wad of more cash thjis year.
With teams struggling to find sponsors they'll go with whoever pays the most. I can see Colnago not getting back into a 'major league' outfit again.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Skil Shimano on Koga


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

corky said:


> It's all about money.... Giant usurped Colnago with a wad of more cash thjis year.
> With teams struggling to find sponsors they'll go with whoever pays the most. I can see Colnago not getting back into a 'major league' outfit again.



The manufacturers have to supply a gazillion frames, and then fork out a wad of cash? In that case, I don't blame old man Ernesto. Demand for his frames outstrips supply. Hell,pro cyclists with free bikes pay money to buy Colnagos. In my view, they are the best frames in the world. He's got more than enough brand recognition and a loyal following. His frames sell themselves. No advertising needed at all. Let Giant supply the frames and the money.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

iyeoh said:


> The manufacturers have to supply a gazillion frames, and then fork out a wad of cash? In that case, I don't blame old man Ernesto. Demand for his frames outstrips supply. Hell,pro cyclists with free bikes pay money to buy Colnagos. In my view, they are the best frames in the world. He's got more than enough brand recognition and a loyal following. His frames sell themselves. No advertising needed at all. Let Giant supply the frames and the money.


I have to disagree. 
In my opinion, consistent marketing investment is needed in order a company to maintain the customers. I don't think missing one Tour is a big deal but they need to retool their marketing work and get back into recruiting younger consumers. 
I used to love Colnagos in the 80's and still do but I have to think that many younger riders will more likely buy Cervelo, Trek, Giants, Pinarello, Specialized, Look and Time before they buy Colnago. After all, many of the Colango frames are made in the same factory in Asia where other frames are made, I think (please correct me if I'm wrong). 

Just my opinion.....


----------



## rdolson (Sep 2, 2003)

There are so many fabulous frames out there that are not at the tour. Parlee, Colnago, Lynskey, and so many many more... 

I mean, come on, no Bianchi this year either!!! 

The "Real" Colnago's are still 100% made in Italy, but represent a small quantity of their sales. They fall in the realm of boutique custom builds now. That world is so rich with fantastic builders that are not at le Tour that it doesn't really matter.

And who knows, there may be one or two snuck in, resprayed in another makers colors, which was not unsusual in the past....


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

The top of the line Colnagos are most definitely made in Italy.

Anyway, the typical Giant/Trek/Specialized fan (apologies.. no offense intended) forms a different market group from those who lust after Colnago/DeRosa/Pinarello. 

If I were to think rationally, then the only logical frame to purchase is a Giant TCR because its less than half the price of an EPS, is lighter than the EPS, and probably rides as well if not better, but a good segment of us think differently.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

in Oz the TCR Advanced (full bike) is only a couple of grand cheaper than a EPS (full bike).

Giant's certainly are not the bargains they were from a couple of years back.


----------



## BLUE BOY (May 19, 2005)

*No,*



nicensleazy said:


> I can't see a Colnago bike in the Tour this year. Bloody shame, the EPS should be raced!


only good quality bikes this year!  







Just kidding; I'm a fan of Colnago's.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

haydos said:


> in Oz the TCR Advanced (full bike) is only a couple of grand cheaper than a EPS (full bike).
> 
> Giant's certainly are not the bargains they were from a couple of years back.



Haydos,

Mate, your jaw will drop if you were to know the price in Taiwan. I had thoughts of importing one from Taipei or Shanghai to the US. Two of those don't even add up to an EPS in the shop here in the US. Anyway, I'm ethnic Chinese and I want nothing to do with Giant... or Taiwanese made Colangos or Pinarellos for that matter.... never mind about Asian components


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Err.. I took a look around.

US authorized dealer prices:
Colnago Extreme Power Super frame $5,500
Giant TCR Advance SL $2,500


Ernesto's signature must be worth $2,000 and each painted Italian flag is worth $200 at least 

Two weeks ago, I jokingly asked my usual shop for a price quote... EPS, SR11, Lightweight, Cinelli Ram... he said $14K rofl  In the early 1990s, I remember making a big big deal about my new $3k bikes


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

The EPS is made in Italy.........


----------

